# classer les notes par ordre alphabetique



## ronparchita (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Sur iphone peut-on classer les "notes" par ordre alphabétique s'il vous plait ? D'avance merci


----------



## aCLR (15 Décembre 2021)

Réglages > Notes > Trier par > Date de modif', Date de créa ou Titre

Le troisième choix est celui qui se rapproche le plus de l'ordre alphabétique recherché.


----------



## ronparchita (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Merci beaucoup, c'est bien le réglage que j'ai, avant ça fonctionnait mais je crois que c'est après la dernière mise à jour que ça ne marche plus. Alors que mes notes sur l'ordi sont bien par ordre alphabétique. J'ai changé le réglage par date de création, ça n'a rien changé, je suis revenu sur titre, rien ne s'est produit non plus !

En haut de la fenêtre qui affiche les notes dans le désordre, il y a un cercle et dedans 3 points. J'ai touché et vu une fenêtre qui propose : trier les notes par (Par défaut) j'ai touché et miracle ! J'ai le choix de A à Z et Par défaut (Titre). Les deux sont cochés, une touche sur "de A à Z" et tout est à nouveau dans l'ordre. Content !

Ca m'a pris du temps mais ça marche !

Merci de m'avoir mis sur la piste.


----------

